# Λεξιλόγοι στην παρέλαση



## SBE (Oct 29, 2013)

Θα στο χαλάσω λίγο. Λες:


nickel said:


> Να ένιωσα —επειδή το ήθελα και το είχα ανάγκη— ότι η μαθήτρια καμάρωνε που ήταν σημαιοφόρος, που κρατούσε την ελληνική σημαία, που ήταν εκεί κι αυτή μαζί με τους φίλους της και τους συμμαθητές της, που έσπασε κακοφτιαγμένα καλούπια;



Η μαθήτρια καμάρωνε που ήταν σημαιοφόρος. Όλα τα άλλα δε νομίζω ότι έχουν σχέση και είναι απλώς αυτά που βάζεις εσύ στην υπόθεση. Αν είχε τον μεγαλύτερο βαθμό, έγινε σημαιοφόρος. Και τίποτα παραπάνω. :)

Κι εγώ στα 14 πολύ θα ήθελα να ήμουνα σημαιοφόρος όχι γιατί με απασχολούσε ιδιαίτερα η πατρίδα, η εθνική υπερηφάνεια και όλες αυτές οι ιστορίες, αλλά για τη φιγούρα. :twit:

Α, παρεμπιπτόντως, στο σχολείο μου είχαμε έναν μαύρο μαθητή. Πατέρας Έλληνας, μητέρα μαύρη, ήρθαν στην Ελλάδα με την ανεξαρτησία της Ζιμπάμπουε. Αν ήταν καλός μαθητής, θα γινόταν σημαιοφόρος, όπως είχα δει και μάυρους φοιτητές στην παρέλαση (τότε το πανεπιστήμιο Πατρών έπαιρνε μέρος στην παρέλαση)- και νομίζω και σημαιοφόρους. 
Το ζήτημα έχει γίνει ζήτημα στην Ελλάδα γιατί κάποιοι γονείς θέλουν να καμαρώσουν τον κανακάρη τους πάση θυσία, κι άμα βρουν τρόπο να βγάλουν από την μέση τον πρώτο μαθητή για να γίνει πρώτος ο δικός τους, θα το κάνουν. Γονείς που βρίσκονται σε τέτοια φάση δεν ειναι ιδεολόγοι του απαρτχάιντ ούτε τίποτα τέτοιο. Είναι απλά τυπικοί ψυχοπαθείς γονείς. Μπορεί στην Ελλάδα να μην υπάρχει στη λαϊκή κουλτούρα το στερεότυπο της μάνας που σπρώχνει για να μπει το παιδί της πρώτο, αλλά δε σημαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχει το φαινόμενο. Το γυμνάσιο, όπως το θυμάμαι εγώ, ήταν ένας αγώνας δρόμου ποιός θα παραβγεί ποιόν. Γιατί οι γονείς μας έβαζαν σ'αυτό το λούκι. Π.χ. δε νομίζω να είπα ποτέ τους πραγματικούς μου βαθμούς όταν με ρώταγαν, πάντα τους ανέβαζα λίγο. Και μάλιστα ήταν τόσο δέυτερη φύση που πριν λίγο καιρό που βρήκα τους παλιούς μου ελέγχους ξαφνιάστηκα γιατί ήταν χαμηλότεροι από τους βαθμούς που θυμόμουν. Θυμάμαι επίσης τη χρονιά που πήρα το Αριστείο στη Β' λυκείου (που τα δινουν την επόμενη χρονιά). Δεν το είχα πει σε κανέναν πριν τη γιορτή. Το ήξερε μόνο μια φίλη μου και το σχεδιάζαμε από καιρό για να σκάσουν οι ψηλομύτες της τάξης. Το οποίο και έγινε, και το θυμήθηκα τώρα και αισθάνομαι πάλι, τόσα χρόνια αργότερα, σα γύφτικο σκεπάρνι. :blink:

Μωδ: από συζήτηση που ξεκίνησε από εδώ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 29, 2013)

Μπα, νομίζω το υποβαθμίζεις. Κι εγώ ήταν να γίνω σημαιοφόρος, μια φορά κι έναν καιρό, αλλά το αρνήθηκα γιατί βαριέμαι τις παρελάσεις. Ωστόσο όταν ακούω τον εθνικό ύμνο, ασυναίσθητα συγκινούμαι.


----------



## SBE (Oct 29, 2013)

Eλλη, κι εγώ είμαι αστροναύτισσα, αλλά βαριέμαι τα ταξίδια στο διάστημα και δεν πηγαίνω. 

Μπορεί να είναι ζήτημα γενιάς, πάντως εγώ θυμάμαι ξεκάθαρα το γυμνάσιο σαν χώρο ανταγωνισμού και από τα παιδιά και από τους γονείς. Μπορεί να μην φτάναμε κάτι ακρότητες που ακούς π.χ. από ΗΠΑ μεριά (μητέρα σπάει το πόδι της αρχιμαζορετας για να παρει τη θεση της η κόρη της κλπ κλπ), αλλά υπήρχε πάντως κάτι. Και το να πας στην παρέλαση ήταν μεγάλο ζήτημα*. Απλά επειδή οι πιο πολλοί γονείς δεν ειχαν χρόνο να ασχοληθούν δεν φτάναμε στις ακρότητες. 

* Εγώ ποτέ δεν παρέλασα και δεν έχω ιδέα γιατί. Μας είχε βάλει η γυμνάστρια (αυτή που έχω ξαναπεριγράψει) εκατό φορές να κάνουμε βήμα στην αυλή και τις εκατό με έβγαζε ύστερα από λίγο (μία φορά ύστερα από πολύ). Δεν ήταν ζήτημα ύψους, γιατί ήμουνα ψηλότερη από τα 4/5 των συμμαθητριών μου. Ούτε εχανα το βηματισμό. Άρα τι ήταν; Τότε είχα υποθέσει ότι είχα άχαρο περπάτημα. Μπορεί να ήταν κι αυτό, μπορεί απλώς να ήμουνα άχαρη στην εμφάνιση και να ήθελε να βάλει όλες τις ωραίες. Βεβαια οι άλλοι τραβιόντουσαν στις παρελάσεις κι εγώ είχα όλη την ημέρα ελεύθερη, αλλά αν το δεις κι αλλιώς, οι άλλοι γνωρίζονταν και γίνονταν φίλοι γιατί εκαναν κατι όλοι μαζί (στην συγκεκριμένη περιπτωση πήγαιναν για παγωτό στο λιμάνι μετά την παρέλαση), κι εγώ ήμουνα απ΄έξω. Το ίδιο και με τη χορωδία του σχολείου, το ίδιο και με τις αθλητικές εκδηλώσεις, το ίδιο με κάθε εκδήλωση. Δεν συμμετείχα σε τίποτα, όχι γιατί δεν το ήθελα αλλά γιατί δεν τους έκανα. Ευτυχώς οι γονεις μου ήταν λογικοί, δεν πήγαν ποτέ στο σχολείο να μαλλιοτραβηχτούν με τη γυμνάστρια ή με την μουσικό. Άλλοι γονείς το κάνανε.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 29, 2013)

Διαβάζοντας τα ποστ σας μπήκα στον πειρασμό να γράψω κι εγώ για τις παρελάσεις του σχολείου και τι βαθμούς είχα και για μια φορά που είχα παρελάσει ως σημαιοφόρος με την Ένωση Κρητών της περιοχής μου με παραδοσιακή φορεσιά (τις φωτογραφίες τις έχει ο βιογράφος μου, θα δημοσιευτούν στον 36ο τόμο της βιογραφίας μου «Παλάβρα: Μια Κρητικοπούλα στην Αθήνα»), και σκέφτηκα ότι μπορεί να θέλει και κανείς άλλος να γράψει προσωπικές εμπειρίες του (θα τις πουλήσουμε σε επίδοξους βιογράφους αντί αδρής αμοιβής υπέρ Ταμείου Λεξιλογικής Κατανάλωσης Παϊδακίων και Σουφλέ Σοκολάτας), οπότε γιατί να χαλάμε το τόσο ωραίο και συγκινητικό κομμάτι του Νίκελ; Ας τα πούμε εδώ με την άνεσή μας :)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 29, 2013)

Εμένα πάλι μου θυμίσατε μια μάνα παιδιού που είδα έξω από το γραφείο του διευθυντή, με πρησμένα μάτια από το κλάμα, να διαμαρτύρεται εντόνως και να έχει σηκώσει κόσμο στο πόδι, επειδή η κοράκλα της δεν θα γινόταν σημαιοφόρος, γιατί κάτι τρέχει με το σύστημα που βγαίνουν οι μέσοι όροι - νομίζω ότι αν βγάζεις πάνω από 9,5 στο τρίμηνο γίνεται 10, και στους σημαιοφόρους μπορούν να συμπεριληφθούν όλα τα παιδιά με 10ρια, και υπήρχαν δυο τρία τέτοια παιδιά (και η κόρη της μαζί) κι έγινε κλήρωση και βγήκε άλλο παιδί, ενώ η κόρη της είχε στρέιτ δεκάρια και οι άλλοι είχαν και κάνα εννιάρι.

Η ίδια κυρία, όταν η δασκάλα στην Γ δημοτικού μας έλεγε ότι αυτή θέλει αποστήθιση από τα παιδιά (που δεν είναι το ίδιο λέει με την παπαγαλία, κι εγώ τη ρώτησα ποια είναι η διαφορά, και μου είπε ότι παπαγαλία είναι να λες τα λόγια του βιβλίου ενώ αποστήθιση να καταλαβαίνεις το νόημα - μια δασκάλα που απαγόρευε στα παιδιά να κάνουν ερωτήσεις μέσα στην τάξη, που έβαζε τόνους ανούσια δουλειά στο σπίτι και που τα άφησε με τεράστια κενά) η κυρία λοιπόν την υποστήριξε λέγοντας ότι "μεθαύριο στη ζωή αυτά θα αντιμετωπίσουν, λοιπόν καλύτερα να μάθουν έτσι".

Και φυσικά η εν λόγω κυρία δεν έχει άλλους προβληματισμούς σε σχέση με την παιδεία, την ανατροφή των παιδιών της και τα παρόμοια - αρκεί να κρατάνε μια σημαία και να παπαγαλίζουν ευθαρσώς. Δίνει αρχές ζωής στα παιδιά της, αυτό ναι.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 29, 2013)

Αυτή με την κοράκλα μου θύμισε μια άλλη με κοράκλα (μαμά μιας συμμαθήτριάς μου) που όταν δίναμε πανελλήνιες έβγαινε στο μπαλκόνι και έκανε παρατήρηση στους γείτονες όταν άκουγε μουσική, συναγερμούς, δυνατούς θορύβους, καβγάδες, βήξιμο, ξύσιμο αφτιού κλπ, ουρλιάζοντας «Μα δεν καταλαβαίνετε;!; Δίν*ουμε* πανελλήνιες!» 

Περιττό να σας πω ότι το κοριτσάκι έπαιρνε 18 στα τεστ και έκλαιγε που δεν έπαιρνε 20 γιατί θα πήγαινε σπίτι της και θα τα άκουγε. Το καημένο, ακόμα στεναχωριέμαι που το σκέφτομαι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 29, 2013)

Κι εγώ είχα έναν φίλο στο γυμνασιολύκειο που η μάνα του έκανε φασαρία γιατί ο τάδε καθηγητής τού έβαλε 19 και όχι 20 (φιλόλογος η μάνα και μαθηματικός ο πατέρας). Όλην την μέρα διάβαζε, σπάνια έβγαινε να παίξουμε. Φοιτεί εδώ και 13 χρόνια. Α, ναι. Ήταν και σημαιοφόρος στο γυμνάσιο.



SBE said:


> Eλλη, κι εγώ είμαι αστροναύτισσα, αλλά βαριέμαι τα ταξίδια στο διάστημα και δεν πηγαίνω.



Μόνο που εγώ κυριολεκτώ. Επίσης το να κάνεις ταξίδια στο διάστημα είναι αφάνταστα λιγότερο διασκεδαστικό απ' ό,τι νομίζεις. Και απαιτεί 3-4 διδακτορικά.


----------



## SBE (Oct 29, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Μόνο που εγώ κυριολεκτώ. Επίσης το να κάνεις ταξίδια στο διάστημα είναι αφάνταστα λιγότερο διασκεδαστικό απ' ό,τι νομίζεις. Και απαιτεί 3-4 διδακτορικά.


 
Σε πληροφόρησαν λάθος. Έχω ένα διδακτορικό παραπάνω από τον Νηλ Αρμστρονγκ και ξέρω.:twit:


----------



## SBE (Oct 29, 2013)

Παρεμπιπτόντως, καταγγέλω τον συλλεξιλόγο Ελληγενή γιατί με τη μανία του να δείξει ότι ειναι σπουδαίος (στο 2) προκάλεσε εκτροπή της συζήτησης στο τι κάναμε στα σχολικά μας χρόνια. :devil::curse:


----------



## SBE (Oct 29, 2013)

Κανονικά θα έπρεπε αυτο το νήμα να λέγεται "γονείς για δέσιμο". 
Πριν μια βδομάδα πρώην ποδοσφαιριστής σε άρθρο του είπε ότι το αγγλικό ποδόσφαιρο υποφέρει από τους γονείς των μικρών ποδοσφαιριστών. 


> Oh, the drivel I have heard, the abuse I have witnessed, the damage I have seen done. Promising young players barked at by clueless dad. “Don’t mess with it there.” “Just kick it.” “Stop fucking about.” I could go on. I have seen a father pick his son up by the scruff of the neck and yell in his face: “You’ll never make it playing that crap.”


Πάντως μου λένε ότι έτσι ήταν η μάνα του Μπέκαμ, τον έβριζε συνεχώς σε όλη τη διάρκεια της προπόνησης, κάθε μέρα, όλο το χρόνο, όπως και να έπαιζε, κι απ'ό,τι φαίνεται και δεν του βγήκε σε κακό. 

Και κάτι άλλο που είχε κάνει τη γύρα των ΜΜΕ πριν μερικούς μήνες, από εδώ 
_On one occasion, the mother complained she was unhappy that her six-year-old daughter had been given an A grade, rather than an A+, and that she only got 19 out of 20 in a spelling test. Another time, we disagreed about matters of hygiene: she voiced concern that her son’s water bottle had been put in an “unhygienic” position in the classroom._


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 29, 2013)

SBE said:


> Παρεμπιπτόντως, καταγγέλω τον συλλεξιλόγο Ελληγενή γιατί με τη μανία του να δείξει ότι ειναι σπουδαίος...



Πώς με καταλαβαίνεις, έτσι...


----------



## daeman (Oct 29, 2013)

...
Now, today we're going to do marching up and down the square!
That is unless any of you got anything better to do! 

Well? 








Palavra said:


> Διαβάζοντας τα ποστ σας μπήκα στον πειρασμό να γράψω κι εγώ για τις παρελάσεις του σχολείου και τι βαθμούς είχα και για μια φορά που είχα παρελάσει ως σημαιοφόρος με την Ένωση Κρητών της περιοχής μου με παραδοσιακή φορεσιά (τις φωτογραφίες τις έχει ο βιογράφος μου, θα δημοσιευτούν στον 36ο τόμο της βιογραφίας μου «Παλάβρα: Μια Κρητικοπούλα στην Αθήνα»), και σκέφτηκα ότι μπορεί να θέλει και κανείς άλλος να γράψει προσωπικές εμπειρίες του (θα τις πουλήσουμε σε επίδοξους βιογράφους αντί αδρής αμοιβής υπέρ Ταμείου Λεξιλογικής Κατανάλωσης Παϊδακίων και Σουφλέ Σοκολάτας), οπότε γιατί να χαλάμε το τόσο ωραίο και συγκινητικό κομμάτι του Νίκελ; Ας τα πούμε εδώ με την άνεσή μας :)



Καλά έκανες, μόνο που, μια που πιάσατε προσωπικές εμπειρίες, θα πρότεινα μια συμπλήρωση στον τίτλο :

_*Privates on parade*_







I for one will certainly not display my privates on parade :twit::


----------



## SBE (Oct 30, 2013)

nickel said:


> Το παρακάτω κείμενο δεν έχει οπωσδήποτε την ίδια κεντρική ιδέα με το πρώτο, αλλά θα ήθελα να είναι εδώ στο ίδιο νήμα για προσωπικούς λόγους. Το αντιγράφω από το protagon.gr και προσθέτω ένα σύντομο σχόλιο.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Δεν είναι σωστό να καταλήγουμε σε συμπεράσματα από δυο σκόρπια στοιχεία, αλλά, αν πράγματι έτσι έγιναν τα πράγματα στο σχολειό της Κρήτης, οι δάσκαλοι και οι γονείς αυτών των παιδιών δεν έχουν καλή σχέση με τη λεβεντιά.



Γιατί τα κορίτσια δεν είχαν πρόβλημα; Χμ, υποψιάζομαι ότι ο λόγος ήταν ότι τα κορίτσια ήθελαν να πάνε στην παρέλαση, να βάλουν τα ψηλά τακούνια, τα σούπερ μίνι και τα πουκάμισα με τον αφαλό έξω, να τις καμαρώσουν οι θεατές (κι οι γονείς τους). Μπρος στα κάλλη τύφλα να'χει η ιδεολογία.

Mod: moved from this thread.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 30, 2013)

Palavra said:


> «Μα δεν καταλαβαίνετε;!; Δίν*ουμε* πανελλήνιες!»


τσκ, τσκ, πώς φαίνεται ότι δεν είσαι μάνα... είναι ο λεγόμενος πληθυντικός μητρότητας. :twit::twit:
"φάγαμε το φαγάκι μας, κάναμε τα κακάκια μας, και πάμε για νανάκια". 



SBE said:


> Πάντως μου λένε ότι έτσι ήταν η μάνα του Μπέκαμ, τον έβριζε συνεχώς σε όλη τη διάρκεια της προπόνησης, κάθε μέρα, όλο το χρόνο, όπως και να έπαιζε, κι απ'ό,τι φαίνεται και δεν του βγήκε σε κακό.


Έτσι έτσι, κι εμάς μας λιάνισαν με τη λουρίδα και έτσι γίναμε άνθρωποι. 

(Όλους αυτούς τους κακομοίρηδες που τους βγήκε σε κακό, δεν τους βλέπουμε στην τηλεόραση εκ δεξιών του Μπέκαμ...) :s


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 30, 2013)

SBE said:


> Πάντως μου λένε ότι έτσι ήταν η μάνα του Μπέκαμ, τον έβριζε συνεχώς σε όλη τη διάρκεια της προπόνησης, κάθε μέρα, όλο το χρόνο, όπως και να έπαιζε, κι απ'ό,τι φαίνεται και δεν του βγήκε σε κακό.



Αν εννοείς ότι έγινε διάσημος, αυτό δεν το όφειλε στο μικρό και αμφίβολο ποδοσφαιρικό του ταλέντο (σε σχέση με το hype).


----------



## nickel (Oct 30, 2013)

SBE said:


> Γιατί τα κορίτσια δεν είχαν πρόβλημα; Χμ, υποψιάζομαι ότι ο λόγος ήταν ότι τα κορίτσια ήθελαν να πάνε στην παρέλαση, να βάλουν τα ψηλά τακούνια, τα σούπερ μίνι και τα πουκάμισα με τον αφαλό έξω, να τις καμαρώσουν οι θεατές (κι οι γονείς τους). Μπρος στα κάλλη τύφλα να'χει η ιδεολογία.


Πλάκα έχει ο κυνισμός σου (για όποιον το έχει συνηθίσει). Εκεί που κράτησα μια πισινή σε σχέση με την αρνητική πλευρά του γεγονότος, μήπως δεν έχουμε τα σωστά στοιχεία, εσύ έσπευσες να αναζητήσεις ταπεινά κίνητρα στη θετική διάστασή του. Ο ψυχολόγος του ΕΚΑΒ θα έλεγε ότι, στην καλύτερη περίπτωση, έχεις γίνει αποδέκτης πολλών συμπεριφορών με ποταπά κίνητρα και γι’ αυτό τα ανιχνεύεις κι εσύ πίσω από κάθε θετική ενέργεια. Όμως, ακόμα κι αν υπάρχουν ποταπά κίνητρα πίσω από μια θετική ενέργεια, το να παινέψουμε την ενέργεια μπορεί να έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα στο μέλλον να επαναλαμβάνεται η παινεμένη ενέργεια χωρίς να υπάρχουν τα ταπεινά κίνητρα. Αν από την άλλη επιμένουμε να βλέπουμε ποταπά κίνητρα στην αφετηρία κάθε θετικής ενέργειας, στο τέλος όλος ο κόσμος θα γίνεται χειρότερος αντί καλύτερος. Αλλά αυτά τα λέει ο ψυχολόγος του ΕΚΑΒ.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 30, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> Έτσι έτσι, κι εμάς μας λιάνισαν με τη λουρίδα και έτσι γίναμε άνθρωποι.


Ορθώς - έχουμε και σωστό πρόσωπο στην κενωνία.

Στην περίπτωση του Μπέκαμ, μάλλον τον βοήθησε να μάθει το σωστό τρόπο να κάνει τον ψόφιο κοριό, είναι πολλά τα πέναλτι, αφού.


----------



## SBE (Oct 30, 2013)

Νίκελ, μπορείς να βρεις ευγενή κίνητρα στην πράξη των μαθητριών, αλλά με βάση τις πληροφορίες που έχουμε μόνο εικασίες κάνουμε. Πιστεύω ότι ούτε όλα τα αγόρια διαφώνησαν με την παρέλαση, ούτε όλα τα κορίτσια συμφώνησαν, απλά δεν είχαν επιλογές όταν η πλειοψηφία αποφάσισε, γιατί πώς θα κάνεις παρέλαση με λίγους;
Αυτό που μου κάνει εντύπωση είναι το ότι οι δάσκαλοι δεν τους ανάγκασαν τους νεαρούς να παρελάσουν ενώ θα μπορούσαν να το κάνουν. 
Τώρα, όταν μετά από κάθε παρέλαση βομβαρδιζόμαστε από φωτογραφίες ημίγυμνων μαθητριών να παρελαύνουν στην πασαρέλα με αισθητική σκυλάδικου, κι όχι μία και δύο αλλά πολλές, ε, τι άλλο να σκεφτεί κανείς πέρα από το ότι αυτό θέλουν τα παιδιά να κάνουν, αυτό τους έχει μάθει η κοινωνία ότι πρέπει να κάνουν, το κάνουν. 
Και μην ξεχνάμε ότι μεγάλωσα στην Ελλάδα. Μπορεί η οικογένειά μου να μην ήταν έτσι, αλλά υπήρχαν πολλά τέτοια φαινόμενα γύρω μας. Και περιέργως, όταν έφυγα από την Ελλάδα πρόσεξα ότι τα φαινόμενα είχαν γίνει κανόνας- ίσως γιατί το βλέπω από μακριά, ίσως γιατί επιστρέψανε όλοι στις παραδοσιακές μας αξίες κι εγώ το έχασα αυτό λόγω απόστασης. Οπότε το πρώτο πράγμα που σκέφτεται ο παρατηρητής είναι αυτό κι όχι οι ιδεολογίες και τα σχετικά πράσινα άλογα. Κι αυτό γιατί εγώ πιστεύω ότι όλη αυτή η υπόθεση με τις σημαίες και λοιπά είναι περισσότερο εύκολο γέμισμα του ειδησεογραφικού χρόνου στα ΜΜΕ, πανεύκολη ευκαιρία για πολιτικολογίες από τα κόμματα κλπ. Δε χρειάζεται να ασχοληθούμε έτσι με τα πιο σοβαρά προβλήματα της κατηγορίας αυτής. 
Πριν μερικά χρόνια είχε κυκλοφορήσει στο ΗΒ ένα εγχειρίδιο με οδηγίες για δασκάλους σχετικά με το ζήτημα του ρατσισμού. Και έλεγε ότι θα πρέπει να είναι σε εγρήγορση οι δάσκαλοι για ρατσιστική συμπεριφορά που ξεκινάει από το σπίτι, δείγμα της οποίας σε προσχολική ηλικία είναι να αρνείται το παιδί να φάει άγνωστα φαγητά. Και άλλα τέτοια βλακώδη της πολιτικής ορθότητας. Κι άλλα πολλά παρόμοια. Μ'άλλα λόγια κάθε φυσιολογική παιδική συμπεριφορά είναι ύποπτη. Ε, και στην Ελλάδα το ίδιο κάνουμε, αν όχι τόσο οργανωμένα. Κάθε φυσιολογική παιδική συμπεριφορά αντί να αντιμετωπίζεται με αυστηρότητα και να λήγει το ζήτημα αμέσως, γίνεται ιδεολογικός πόλεμος. Μου θυμίζει αυτό μια φάση που κάποτε βοηθούσα στη διοργάνωση μιας συναυλίας στην ελληνική εκκλησία και μοίραζα τα προγράμματα. Οπότε δίνω σε κάποιον που καθόταν στην άκρη του στασιδιού δυο-τρία και του λέω να τα δώσει στους διπλανούς του, γιατί δεν μπορούσα να περάσω. Κι αυτός τα κράτησε όλα για τον εαυτό του. Εγώ δεν το πρόσεξα γιατί είχα πάει πιο κάτω. Και στο διάλειμμα έρχεται ένας μαύρος που καθόταν δυο-τρεις θέσεις παραπέρα κι αρχίζει να μου κάνει παράπονα ότι έδωσα σε όλους προγράμματα και σε αυτόν δεν έδωσα. Στην αρχή είπα να του εξηγήσω ότι έγινε παρεξήγηση και ότι δεν μοίραζα τα προγράμματα στο χέρι. Ο τύπος δεν ήθελε να καταλάβει. Και μετά από λίγο ήρθε κι η γυναίκα του (ελληνίδα τραγουδίστρια της χορωδίας) και μου ζήταγε κι αυτή τα ρέστα. Ε, αφού δεν παίρνανε από λόγια άρχισα να αγριεύω εγώ. Λες κι η μεγάλη μου έγνοια από το πρωί ήταν να μην δώσω το πρόγραμμα στον άντρα της (που δεν τον ήξερα ούτε τον είχα ξαναδεί ποτέ μου). Τους είπα επίσης να μην μεταφέρουν σε μένα τα προβλήματά τους (αυτό έπεσε πιο κοντά απ'ό,τι περίμενα, μου είπε μετά κάποιος ότι το ζεύγος είχε πολύ πρόβλημα με τους γονείς κι από τις δύο πλευρές και γι'αυτό μυγιάζονταν). Και τέλος, αφού επέμεναν, τους είπα να ο διοργανωτής, πηγαίνετε και πείτε του να με απολύσει (ήμουνα εθελόντρια). 
Τώρα γιατί τα γράφω αυτά; Α, ναι, για να δείξω ότι άμα θες ντε και καλά να δεις κάποιο πρόβλημα, θα το δεις κι εκεί που δεν υπάρχει. Και τα παιδιά στο σχολείο μόνα τους θα βρουν τρόπους ειρηνικής συνύπαρξης.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 31, 2013)

Ηλίας Κανέλλης: "Η μετεξέλιξη της παρέλασης σε μια γιορτή της χαράς είναι η μόνη αισιόδοξη εξέλιξη στο πεδίο των εθνικών συμβολισμών. Επιτέλους."
*Πέστα Ηλία, όταν δεν έχει μούτζες και ασχημονίες, το ενδιαφέρον επικεντρώνεται στα μπούτια. Ναι ρε μπούτια είναι, κοριτσίστικα αφράτα, υγιή μπούτια. Δεν είναι οι σαφρακιασμένες ιδέες σας.*

του Ηλία Κανέλλη από τα ΝΕΑ

*Αν έβλεπε κανείς τι γράφτηκε* χθες και προχθές στο Διαδίκτυο για τη σημειολογία των παρελάσεων και ιδιαίτερα των μαθητικών, θα πίστευε ότι η χώρα κατοικείται από χιλιάδες μικρούς Ρολάν Μπαρτ, έτοιμους να αναλύσουν τα σημαινόμενα, τις συνδηλώσεις και τις προσλαμβάνουσες. Δυστυχώς όμως, ακόμα κι αν πήγαιναν για Ρολάν Μπαρτ, μας βγήκαν τρόφιμοι μιας συνεχούς Βουλής των Εφήβων.

*Κύριος στόχος αυτής της στερεότυπης* και συντηρητικής, κοντόθωρης Βουλής ήταν οι φούστες και τα πουκάμισα των μαθητριών. Οι περισσότεροι τα βρήκαν τολμηρά. Πώς είναι δυνατόν να είναι τόσο κοντές οι φούστες, πώς είναι δυνατόν να είναι τόσο στενά τα πουκάμισα, πώς είναι δυνατόν να είναι τόσο ψηλά τα τακούνια; Με τέτοια αμφίεση, τα κορίτσια αυτά, είπαν οι επικριτές τους, δεν μπορούν να παραπέμψουν στον σκοπό της παρέλασης, στην ανάμνηση δηλαδή του πολέμου και της ανάγκης της πολεμικής θυσίας, αλλά αντίθετα παραπέμπουν σε μια ηδονοθηρία που, ενισχυμένη από την ηλικία, αποβαίνει σκάνδαλο.

*Φυσικά, στο Διαδίκτυο δεν μιλάνε έτσι* - εκτός από ευάριθμες εξαιρέσεις. Απλώς βρίζουν, φωνάζουν, χυδαιολογούν - αλλά στην πραγματικότητα όλες αυτές οι κραυγές έναν σκοπό έχουν: να επιτιμήσουν ηθικολογικά τις μαθήτριες και τους δασκάλους τους. Εντοπίστηκε, μάλιστα, και μια δασκάλα σε μια φωτογραφία που δεν ήταν ντυμένη σαν τη Βέμπο και οι φύλακες στο βεστιάριο με τα κουρέλια της εθνικοφροσύνης έπεσαν να τη φάνε. Και τι δεν της απέδωσαν, με τεκμήριο μόνο μια φωτογραφία - χωρίς να ξέρουν ποια είναι, τι διδάσκει, αν είναι καλή στη δουλειά της, την έβγαλαν τρόφιμο σκυλάδικου και ποιος ξέρει τι άλλο άνθρωποι που θα έλεγες ότι έχουν μεγαλώσει τουλάχιστον στο Μπαϊρόιτ.
*
Ολη αυτή η ηθικολογική επίθεση*, προφανώς, μια μοναδική απάντηση χρειάζεται: ότι την ευγνωμοσύνη τους για όσους πολέμησαν ώστε να επικρατήσουν η ειρήνη και η δημοκρατία και οι ελευθερίες και γενικώς ό,τι κερδίσαμε, καταφέρνοντας να μείνει η χώρα στη σφαίρα επιρροής του δυτικού κόσμου, οι νέοι οφείλουν να τη διατρανώνουν όχι με στρατιωτικό βήμα, με φτηνούς δεκάρικους ή με τα τραγούδια της Βέμπο, αλλά ακριβώς με τη ζωηράδα τους, την κομψότητα και την κοκεταρία τους, την ανεμελιά τους, την τόλμη τους και τον ερωτισμό τους. Με την ατιθάσευτη νεανικότητά τους.

*Γι' αυτό πολέμησαν οι πρόγονοί μας. Για να μη ζούμε σήμερα σε στρατόπεδο. Για να είμαστε ελεύθεροι να επιλέγουμε πώς θα απολαμβάνουμε τη ζωή μας. Η μετεξέλιξη της παρέλασης σε μια γιορτή της χαράς είναι η μόνη αισιόδοξη εξέλιξη στο πεδίο των εθνικών συμβολισμών. Επιτέλους.* 
http://mhmadas.blogspot.gr/2013/10/blog-post_7822.html?spref=fb


----------



## bernardina (Oct 31, 2013)

Πες του Ηλία χαιρετίσματα, ανάμεσα στη Βέμπο και τον Βέρτη υπάρχει ένας ολόκληρος ωκεανός γκρίζου...


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 31, 2013)

Συμφωνώ με την Μπέρνη ότι δεν είναι "στερεότυπη, συντηρητική και κοντόθωρη" μια κριτική για τις υπερβολικά κοντές φούστες και τα σκισίματα μέχρι τη λεκάνη και τα δωδεκάποντα τακούνια. Αν συμφωνήσουμε ότι στις μαθητικές παρελάσεις (που θα ήθελα να καταργηθούν, εννοείται), δεν υπάρχει dress code και φοράει ο καθένας ό,τι θέλει, ας βγουν να παρελάσουν και με το μαγιό τους και με τις σαγιονάρες. Αλλά πριν δω τέτοιο γελοίο θέαμα, ξαναλέω ότι θέλω να καταργηθούν όλες οι μαθητικές παρελάσεις.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 31, 2013)

Palavra said:


> του Ηλία Κανέλλη από τα ΝΕΑ
> ...
> *Γι' αυτό πολέμησαν οι πρόγονοί μας. Για να μη ζούμε σήμερα σε στρατόπεδο.*



Σίγουρα;


----------



## SBE (Oct 31, 2013)

Για να βάλω και μια ακόμα διάσταση: και φυσικά κανένας δεν θεωρεί ότι οι αμφιέσεις των παρελάσεων είναι σεξίστικες, ακατάλληλες για εκπαιδευτικό περιβάλλον (και εργασιακό), υποτιμητικές για τις νεαρές μαθήτριες και προσβολή στην αισθητική μας. 
Όχι, δεν το λέει κανείς αυτό, γιατί από τη μιά έχουμε τον μισό πληθυσμό που θέλει το οφθαλμόλουτρο και από την άλλη τον άλλο μισό που νομίζει ότι η αξία του μετριέται με το κατά πόσο προσφέρει οφθαλμόλουτρο.

ΥΓ και τώρα πάω στοίχημα ότι οι μισοί αναγνώστες αυτού εδώ με χαρακτήρισαν χωρίς σκέψη γεροντοκόρη


----------



## daeman (Nov 1, 2013)

...

....................................................
And now for something completely different 
....................................................

Right. Now let's see something different and military. Some precision drilling:






All right, stop that, it's silly. And a bit suspect, I think. :glare:


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 1, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> θέλω να καταργηθούν όλες οι μαθητικές παρελάσεις.


Moi aussi. 

Επίσης συμφωνώ ότι αφού βγαίνουν να παρελάσουν, βεβαίως εκτίθενται σε κριτική και καθένας έχει δικαίωμα να πει τη γνώμη του. Ορίστε ας πούμε η γνώμη του φίλου μου Θανάση Αναγνωστόπουλου, μεταξύ άλλων.

Τέλος να θυμίσω για όσους διαφωνούν με τη μαθητική παρέλαση (μεταξικό-φασιστικό κατάλοιπο μεταλλαχθέν σε επίδειξη μόδας και καμάρι των παπαγαλοτροφέων γονέων) ότι η αντίσταση είναι απλούστατη και με μηδενικό κόστος: απλώς δεν στέλνετε το παιδάκι σας στην παρέλαση και δεν ανοίγει καμία μύτη (ο γυμναστής συνήθως ρωτάει καμιά βδομάδα νωρίτερα "ποιοι θα έρθουν στην παρέλαση;" γιατί ξέρει ότι αρκετοί την κοπανάνε, όχι από ιδεολογία συνήθως αλλά επειδή φεύγουν τριήμερο ή βαριούνται να ξυπνήσουν πρωί - άλλο σημείο των καιρών και της ειρήνης, παππού Αριστοφάνη αγαπημένε).

Όλα αυτά βεβαίως με την επιφύλαξη ότι θα προτιμούσα να καταργηθεί, αλλά ενόσω δεν καταργείται, έχουμε επιλογές: από το να απέχουμε έως το να παρελάσουμε με σαγιονάρες ή να μουντζώσουμε τους επισήμους περνώντας μπροστά τους.


----------



## SBE (Nov 1, 2013)

Από τη στιγμή που δεν έχει ακόμα καταργηθεί η παρέλαση μπορεί να χρησιμέψει για να μάθουν οι μαθητές δυο πράγματα- όπως κάθε σχολική εκδήλωση. Όχι να μάθουν να περπατάνε, αυτό δεν το χρειάζονται, αλλά να μάθουν ποιά αμφίεση είναι κατάλληλη για κάθε περίσταση, που είναι μεγάλο πρόβλημα στην Ελλάδα. 

Πας σε καμιά τράπεζα ή λοιπή υπηρεσία και βλέπεις:
α. άντρες αξύριστους τρεις μέρες, όχι από μόδα, με φόρμες γυμναστικής (!!!!), καρώ πουκάμισα ασιδέρωτα, μαλλιά λιγδωμένα (όχι από μόδα, επίσης), με νυσταλέο ύφος και το τσιγάρο να κρέμεται από το στόμα (αυτό όχι πιά, αλλά παλιότερα το έβλεπες), αθλητικά παπούτσια ξεχαρβαλωμένα κλπ κλπ. Α, ναι, και να δηλώνουν ότι γραβάτα φοράνε μόνο στο γάμο τους και στην κηδεία τους. 
β. γυναίκες με τρεις πόντους μαύρη ρίζα στο ξανθό μαλλί το ξεραμένο μέχρι αηδίας από τις βαφές, τιραντέ μπλουζάκια λες και πάνε στην παραλία, θεόστενα τζήν (τζην!!!), με τον αφαλό έξω, βάψιμο καρνάβαλος, εξώπλατα όχι φορεμένα με σουτιέν εξώπλατο αλλά με το κανονικό, να φαίνεται, και να είναι το μπεζ το ξεχειλωμένο το ένα ευρώ από τη λαϊκή. Κι άμα είναι καμιά παχουλή κυρία να φοράει τρία νούμερα μικρότερα ρούχα και να ξεχειλίζουν τα ψαχνά ενώ αν είναι καμιά που νομίζει ότι είναι κορμάρα, σούπερ σούπερ σούπερ μίνι. Και σαγιονάρες αντί για παπούτσια. Ύφος νυσταλέο και τσιγάρο να κρέμεται από το στόμα (παλιότερα που επιτρέπονταν αυτά). 

Οπότε αντί να το δούμε σαν ευκαιρία να μάθουν τα παιδιά δυο πράγματα και να αποκτήσουν μια αλλαξιά ρούχα που θα μπορούνε ίσως να τα ξαναφορέσουν βλέπουμε φαινόμενα όπως αυτό της φωτογραφίας του σχολείου που η στολή των μαθητριών περιλάμβανε μπότες-στιλέτο μαύρες. Να λέμε πάλι καλά που δεν ήταν πάνω από το γόνατο. 

ΥΓ Και φυσικά μια μπλε φούστα ή παντελόνι κι ένα άσπρο πουκάμισο δε νομίζω ότι επιβαρύνει τόσο πολύ τον γονιό που θέλει να πάνε τα παιδιά του στην παρέλαση. 

ΥΓ2: δεν είμαι κατά του προκλητικού, αποκαλυπτικού ή λετσέ κλπ ντυσίματος, αλλά κάθε ντύσιμο έχει την ώρα του.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 1, 2013)

SBE said:


> Πας σε καμιά τράπεζα ή λοιπή υπηρεσία και βλέπεις:
> α. άντρες αξύριστους τρεις μέρες, όχι από μόδα, με φόρμες γυμναστικής (!!!!), καρώ πουκάμισα ασιδέρωτα, μαλλιά λιγδωμένα (όχι από μόδα, επίσης), με νυσταλέο ύφος και το τσιγάρο να κρέμεται από το στόμα (αυτό όχι πιά, αλλά παλιότερα το έβλεπες), αθλητικά παπούτσια ξεχαρβαλωμένα κλπ κλπ. Α, ναι, και να δηλώνουν ότι γραβάτα φοράνε μόνο στο γάμο τους και στην κηδεία τους.



Αυτό το σαβουάρ βιβρ ντυσίματος στην τράπεζα πού περιγράφεται; Στην Βίβλο; Κυκλοφορώ αξύριστος, συνήθως με γένια τριών-πέντε ημερών από τότε που τελείωσα τον στρατό (το 2004). Φόρμες δεν φοράω έξω αλλά τα ρούχα μου δεν τα σιδερώνω γιατί βαριέμαι. Σπάνια βέβαια είναι ψιλοτσαλακωμένα γιατί φροντίζω να αγοράζω ρούχα που δεν θέλουν πολύ σιδέρωμα -ή καθόλου- και γιατί αν τα απλώσεις και τα διπλώσεις σωστά δεν θέλουν σιδέρωμα. Αθλητικά παπούτσια, ναι. Γραβάτα μόνο στον γάμο μου. Στην κηδεία μου δεν ξέρω.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 1, 2013)

Συγνώμη για το άσχετο σχόλιο, αλλά κάθε φορά που βλέπω "Λεξιλόγοι στην παρέλαση" μου έρχεται στο μυαλό αυτό το τριπαριστό βιντεάκι  :inno:


----------



## Palavra (Nov 1, 2013)

Ωραία τα ελεφαντάκια :) 

Για το θέμα των ρούχων: κι εμένα παλιότερα με ενοχλούσαν διάφορα, μεταξύ αυτών και το ντύσιμο των κοριτσιών στην παρέλαση. Πια πιστεύω ωστόσο ότι ο καθένας μπορεί να φοράει ό,τι θέλει όπου θέλει, αρκεί να μην έχει την απαίτηση να παραβιάσει κανόνες ενός χώρου που για κάποιο λόγο επιμένει στην τήρησή τους, όπως π.χ. να φοράει ξώπλατο στο μοναστήρι. Κινδυνεύει βέβαια ο άλλος να τον κρίνει από την εμφάνισή του, αλλά αυτό είναι κάτι που δεν μπορεί να το αποφύγει κανείς σε μια κοινωνία. Ιδίως σε ό,τι αφορά τις γυναίκες, νομίζω πως το έξαλλο, αν θέλετε, ντύσιμο συχνά συνδέεται και με «έξαλλη» συμπεριφορά, με τρόπο αρνητικό. Ωστόσο, αν η άλλη δεν πειράζει κανέναν, ας έχει ό,τι συμπεριφορά θέλει στην ιδιωτική της ζωή. Σχετικό: SlutWalks.

Κατά τα λοιπά, κτγμ καλά κάνουν τα κορίτσια και φορούν μίνι, ας φορέσουν ό,τι θέλουν. Εξάλλου, τέτοιου είδους παραβιάσεις της κοινωνικής νόρμας, αν το θέσουμε και έτσι, δίνουν και αφορμή για τα καλύτερα κουτσομπολιά ;)


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 1, 2013)

Καταπληκτική σεκάνς για την οποία τότε είχαν γραφτεί πάρα πολλά -όχι θετικά-, όπως και για την Αλίκη στην Χώρα των Θαυμάτων (επίσης του Ντίσνεϋ). Αυτή η σκηνή οφείλει εν μέρει την ύπαρξή της σε μια παρόμοια σεκάνς της Φαντασίας, που είχε γυριστεί έναν χρόνο νωρίτερα (1940). Η σεκάνς παρουσίαζε ελεφαντίνες να βγάζουν φούσκες απ' τις προβοσκίδες τους υπό την μουσική του Πονκιέλι (Ο Χορός των Ωρών). Και τις δυο σεκάνς -του Ντάμπο και της Φαντασίας- είχε δημιουργήσει ο Χάουαρντ Σουίφτ.

Ο Ντισνεϋολόγος σας :)


----------



## nickel (Nov 1, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Η σεκάνς παρουσίαζε ελεφαντίνες να βγάζουν φούσκες απ' τις προβοσκίδες τους υπό την μουσική του Πονκιέλι (Ο Χορός των Ωρών). Και τις δυο σεκάνς -του Ντάμπο και της Φαντασίας- είχε δημιουργήσει ο Χάουαρντ Σουίφτ.
> Ο Ντισνεϋολόγος σας :)



Η πλάκα είναι ότι το _Χορό των ωρών_ του Πονκιέλι δεν τον έμαθα ούτε από τη _Φαντασία_ (που δεν την είδα βέβαια σε πρώτη προβολή — κι ας μην ακούτε τι λένε οι κακές γλώσσες) ούτε από το Τρίτο (το οποίο είχε ήδη ιδρυθεί όταν ήμουν μικρός). Τη χαρακτηριστική μελωδία του _Χορού_ την έμαθα από ένα αμερικάνικο σουξεδάκι του 1963: _Hello Muddah, Hello Fadduh (A Letter from Camp)_

Ο σιξτιλόγος σας


----------



## daeman (Nov 1, 2013)

nickel said:


> ...από ένα αμερικάνικο σουξεδάκι του 1963: _Hello Muddah, Hello Fadduh (A Letter from Camp)_
> Ο σιξτιλόγος σας
> ...


Ευχαριστώ, είχα να το ακούσω από πιτσιρικάς! :)
Και δεν το 'χα ψάξει στα ιντερνετοσόκακα, το 'χα ξεχάσει.


----------



## SBE (Nov 1, 2013)

Μα φυσικά δικαίωμα του καθενός είναι να φοράει ό,τι θέλει. 
Όμως να μην ξεχνάμε ότι η κοινωνία (προφανώς όχι η ελληνική που σφύζει από ελευθερία, ναι, ειρωνικά το λέω) επιβάλλει κάποιου ενδυματολογικούς κανόνες. Π.χ. ντύσιμο για δουλειά γραφείου: κουστούμι και γραβάτα. Ντύσιμο για δουλειά σε συνεργείο αυτοκινήτων: φόρμα. Αν πήγαινα στο γιατρό κι ο γιατρός εμφανιζόταν με σορτς και φανέλλα αμάνικη για να με εξετάσει, η πρώτη μου σκέψη θα ήταν ότι δεν παίρνει πολύ σοβαρά το επάγγελμά του. Ομοίως αν πήγαινα σε ένα συνέδριο κι ο κύριος ομιλητής εμφανιζόταν με πουκάμισο παρδαλό, ξεκούμπωτο και βερμούδα θα σκεφτόμουν στην καλύτερη ότι ο εκκεντρικός καθηγητής αποτρελλάθηκε. Κι αυτό δεν είναι αποτέλεσμα προκαταλήψεων αλλά συμβάσεων. 
Μια φίλη από Λονδίνο είχε εργαστεί για ένα διάστημα στην Ελλάδα σε μια υπερκαραγιάπικη εταιρία και μου είχε πει ότι οι συνάδερφοί της ντύνονταν πολύ ακριβά και περιποιημένα, αλλά ακατάλληλα για γραφείο, πιο πολύ για βραδινή έξοδο. Το έχω παρατηρήσει αυτό κι εγώ (όταν δεν παρατηρώ άλλες προσβολές της αισθητικής). 
Μπορεί να είμαι φαινόμενο, αλλά μεγάλωσα σε σπίτι που η μόδα ήταν σε πρώτη παράταξη λόγω του επαγγέλματος της γιαγιάς μου, το οποίο άσκησε κυρίως εκτός Ελλάδας, με μητέρα που μέχρι τα 30 δεν ζούσε στην Ελλάδα και δεν ζω στην Ελλάδα εδώ και 20 χρόνια. Προφανώς οι ενδυματολογικές επιλογές μου δεν είναι αυτές της μέσης Ελληνίδας. 
Από κει και πέρα, το πρόβλημά μου δεν είναι οι κοντές φούστες. Τα μικρά παιδιά φοράνε κοντές φούστες από την εποχή των προγιαγιάδων μας. Και σε περιόδους σχετικής μόδας όλες φοράγανε μίνι, αν και όχι όλες το ίδιο κοντό. Το ζήτημα δεν είναι το μήκος της φούστας αλλά το σύνολο της αμφίεσης. 
Και σε τελική ανάλυση, δεν χρειάζεται να αποφεύγουμε το πραγματικό θέμα, είναι γνωστό παλαιόθεν: 






Αλλά το παιχνίδι αυτό έχει και τους κανόνες του, όπως κι η αισθητική έχει τους κανόνες της. 
Και πόσο αθώα είναι η δασκάλα που πηγαίνει στη δουλειά ντυμένη όπως είδαμε προχτές; Τόσο ξεκομμένη από την κοινωνία είναι που δεν ξέρει ότι το ντύσιμό της είναι καταλληλότερο για τις ώρες που δεν εργάζεται στο σχολείο;

Και πώς να το κάνουμε, εγώ ανήκω στη γενιά που μεγάλωσε με μανάδες επηρεασμένες από το φεμινιστικό κίνημα και όλη αυτή η νοοτροπία που αναπτύχθηκε τα τελευταία 20 χρόνια στην Ελλάδα (επιστροφή στις παραδοσιακές ανατολίτικες αξίες), μου είναι ακαταλαβίστικη. 
Όσο για τους Έλληνες, τι να κάνουμε, ένας ατημέλητος, αξύριστος, λιγδιασμένος και κακόγουστος άντρας μου δημιουργεί αρνητική προδιάθεση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 2, 2013)

SBE said:


> Μα φυσικά δικαίωμα του καθενός είναι να φοράει ό,τι θέλει.
> Όμως να μην ξεχνάμε ότι η κοινωνία (προφανώς όχι η ελληνική που σφύζει από ελευθερία, ναι, ειρωνικά το λέω) επιβάλλει κάποιου ενδυματολογικούς κανόνες.



Nope. Άσε που είσαι 100% φάουλ στο θέμα "ελληνική κοινωνία ό,τι να 'ναι - ξένες κοινωνίες πιο κανονιστικές". Ποτέ των ποτών δεν θα πήγαινες σε όπερα στην Ελλάδα φορώντας τζηνάκι και μπλουζάκι, όπως πήγαινα στην Αγγλία, κάτι που ανέκαθεν με ενοχλούσε στην Ελλάδα. Αυτή η δηθενιά του dress code υφίσταται στο εξωτερικό σε μικρότερο βαθμό (τουλάχιστον στην χώρα που κατοικείς).



SBE said:


> Αν πήγαινα στο γιατρό κι ο γιατρός εμφανιζόταν με σορτς και φανέλλα αμάνικη για να με εξετάσει, η πρώτη μου σκέψη θα ήταν ότι δεν παίρνει πολύ σοβαρά το επάγγελμά του. Ομοίως αν πήγαινα σε ένα συνέδριο κι ο κύριος ομιλητής εμφανιζόταν με πουκάμισο παρδαλό, ξεκούμπωτο και βερμούδα θα σκεφτόμουν στην καλύτερη ότι ο εκκεντρικός καθηγητής αποτρελλάθηκε. Κι αυτό δεν είναι αποτέλεσμα προκαταλήψεων...


 
Αυτό ακριβώς είναι. Ποιος ακριβώς υπέγραψε τις συμβάσεις που λες, ποιοι συμφώνησαν και με βάση ποια λογική; Η μόδα, άλλωστε, δεν διέπεται από κάποια λογική. Αν πήγαινες να σε εξετάσει ένας γιατρός του 19ου αιώνα θα φορούσε άλλα ρούχα κι αν πήγαινες να σε εξετάσει ένας γιατρός του 1ου π.χ. αιώνα θα φορούσε εντελώς άλλα. Με μόδα έχει να κάνει 1000%. Και φυσικά το ότι θα θεωρούσες ότι αυτός που δεν ακολουθεί την μόδα είναι ασόβαρος, θα ήταν αποτέλεσμα προκατάληψης και στενομυαλιάς.



SBE said:


> Όσο για τους Έλληνες, τι να κάνουμε, ένας ατημέλητος, αξύριστος, λιγδιασμένος και κακόγουστος άντρας μου δημιουργεί αρνητική προδιάθεση.



Το ατημέλητος και το λιγδιασμένος δεν έχουν σχέση με το είδος του υφάσματος, το είδους του ρούχου και τα γένια. Και η κακογουστιά είναι υποκειμενική. Πάλι μπερδεύεις το είδος και την μόδα με το επίπεδο και την ποιότητα.


----------



## nickel (Nov 2, 2013)

Μα μην ισοπεδώνετε τους κώδικες, τα σύμβολα, τις συμβάσεις. Ακόμα και σε σένα, Helle, που θέλεις να μας πείσεις ότι είσαι πάνω απ' αυτά και αναζητάς την ουσία στα πράγματα και στους ανθρώπους, είναι πιθανό να σε αγγίζει κάτι που είναι περισσότερο βιτρίνα παρά ουσία. Ωστόσο, οι άνθρωποι δεν συναλλάσσονται συνέχεια με ανθρώπους σαν εσένα. Συναλλάσσονται κατά κανόνα με ανθρώπους που θέλουν τη σκέψη τους και τη σχέση τους και το πάρε-δώσε τους σε εύληπτες ρετσέτες και κουτάκια και πατρόν. Γι' αυτό υπάρχουν οι συμβάσεις — για να βολεύονται οι πολλοί. Ο διευθυντής της τράπεζας που θα σου επιβάλει να παρουσιάζεσαι κάθε πρωί με κουστουμάκι, φρεσκοπλυμένος και φρεσκοξυρισμένος, δεν ενδιαφέρεται για τις σχέσεις σου με τους διανοούμενος. Στο μυαλό του έχει τον μέσο πελάτη. Και ταυτόχρονα, όπως και να το κάνουμε, μια ιδρωμένη άπλυτη μασχάλη είναι ουσία. Αν ο Σωκράτης βρομούσε σκορδίλα, όλο και κάτι θα έχαναν οι μαθητές του απ' αυτά που έλεγε.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 2, 2013)

Δεν με αγγίζει. Σέβομαι κανόνες όταν αφορούν αυτούς που αγαπάω. Π.χ. φέτος φόρεσα για πρώτη φορά κοστούμι στην ζωή μου. Παντρευόταν ένας παιδικός μου φίλος, πολύ αγαπημένος (γραβάτα δεν φόρεσα, δεν ήταν ο δικός μου γάμος).

Και ξαναλέω και παρακαλώ πολύ να μην συγχέουμε την σύμβαση στην εμφάνιση με την απλυσιά. Προφανώς και το να είσαι άπλυτος είναι θέμα, όχι όμως συμβάσεων αλλά πρακτικό. Οι συμβάσεις δεν έχουν πρακτικό λόγο ύπαρξης. Αυτόν που θα με δει με άλλο μάτι γιατί φοράω άλλο ρούχο θα τον φτύσω στο μάτι. Όχι, δεν είμαι αντικομφορμιστής (άλλωστε κι αυτό είναι σύμβαση, υπό την έννοια ότι εξαρτάται από τις υπάρχουσες συμβάσεις και προσπαθεί να τις κοντράρει). Ούτε και οι λεκτικές συμβάσεις με ενδιαφέρουν, που φαντάζομαι ότι είναι αντιληπτό. Ο κώδικάς μου προσαρμόζεται με βάση τον σεβασμό που προκύπτει από την αγάπη ή την συμπάθεια και θα κάνω υποχωρήσεις μόνο για κάποιον που θεωρεί κάποιες συμβάσεις σημαντικές και τον έχω στην καρδιά μου.


----------



## nickel (Nov 2, 2013)

Ναι, αλλά πάλι μιλάς έτσι για τον εαυτό σου αγνοώντας ότι δεν λειτουργούν οι υπόλοιποι έτσι. Η μέση συμπεριφορά των ανθρώπων καθορίζεται από τη μέση συμπεριφορά των υπόλοιπων, όχι από τη συμπεριφορά των εξαιρέσεων. Αν όλες οι δασκάλες βγαίνανε στην παρέλαση όπως όταν βγαίνουνε στο νυχτερινό κλαμπ, δεν θα γινόταν θέμα για τη μία. Όταν όμως αποφασίζεις να ξεχωρίσεις, ας μη μας φαίνεται περίεργο ότι θα ακολουθήσει σχόλιο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 2, 2013)

Μα το ξέρω ότι θα γίνει σχόλιο. Το θέμα είναι: αν θα με νοιάζει -εμένα ή εσένα-, αν θα έπρεπε να με νοιάζει, γιατί θα έπρεπε να με νοιάζει κι αν έχει σημασία. Επίσης το κατά πόσο αυτός που σχολιάζει ασχολείται με επουσιώδη θέματα και συμπεριφέρεται σαν γεροντοκόρη/ος με προκαταλήψεις.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 2, 2013)

Συμφωνώ ότι είναι πολύ άστοχο να συγχέουμε την αντισυμβατική ή/και την ατημέλητη εμφάνιση με την κακή υγιεινή ή/και με την κακή φροντίδα των ενδυμάτων. Ας κάνουμε όλοι μια προσπάθεια να τα διακρίνουμε αυτά τα δύο. Άσε που μου θυμίσατε μια εικόνα που κυκλοφορούσε στο ίντερνετ με τη λεζάντα "Αυτή η φτωχή γυναίκα κυκλοφορεί στους δρόμους με τρύπια ρούχα και πλαστικές σακουλες, είναι ντροπή, τι κάνει η κοινωνία" και έδειχνε μια ξανθή θεογκόμενα με σκισμένο τζην και πλατφόρμες να κρατά τσάντες Prada και Moschino και να κοιτάζει βιτρίνες. 

Επίσης συμφωνώ ότι τα ρούχα και η εμφάνιση γενικά είναι μέρος του κώδικα επικοινωνίας και αναγκαστικά εκπέμπουμε πάντα κάποιο μήνυμα, είτε εσκεμμένα είτε όχι, είτε ηθελημένα είτε όχι. Μπορούμε να αγνοήσουμε το γεγονός αυτό και να επιλέξουμε να ντυνόμαστε "άνετα" οτιδήποτε κι αν σημαίνει αυτό για εμάς και να "αδιαφορούμε για τις συμβάσεις" δηλαδή να επιλέγουμε συνειδητά να μην αξιολογήσουμε τα ενδύματά μας βάσει αυτών, αλλά εξακολουθούμε να εκπέμπουμε ένα μήνυμα το οποίο οι άλλοι λαμβάνουν, είτε το θέλουμε είτε όχι. Μπορούμε να επιλέξουμε να λειτουργήσουμε ως να μην γνωρίζαμε ότι εκπέμπουμε μηνύματα, έτσι όμως θεωρώ ότι οι χαμένοι είμαστε εμείς: στερούμε από τον εαυτό μας τη δυνατότητα ελέγξου μιας πλευράς της επικοινωνίας. Είναι πιο έξυπνο, νομίζω, να λειτουργούμε γνωρίζοντας ότι υπάρχουν κώδικες καθώς και ποιοι είναι αυτοί οι κώδικες, και να προσαρμόζουμε τις επιλογές μας ανάλογα (το οποίο δεν σημαίνει να τους ακολουθούμε - απλώς να ξέρουμε πώς χρησιμοποιούνται και να το κάνουμε συνειδητά).

 Βασικά νομίζω ότι αυτό κάνουμε ήδη όλοι - η επιλογή "αψηφώ τους κώδικες" δεν υποδηλώνει άγνοια αλλά αντίθετα γνώση των κωδίκων και στάθμιση των συνεπειών της παραβίασής τους (ας πούμε για έναν άντρα στην Ελλάδα υποδηλώνει "θέλω να έχω τη βολή μου και όσο η κοινωνία δεν με τιμωρεί για αυτό θα την έχω" ενώ για μια γυναίκα στο Αφγανιστάν σημαίνει "θέλω ελευθερία έκφρασης και θα την έχω ακόμη κι αν με σκοτώσετε", φαινομενικά ίδια αρχή με αρκετά διαφορετική πρακτική εφαρμογή), όπως και η επιλογή "ακολουθώ τους κώδικες στο βαθμό που η γραβάτα δε με σφίγγει" επίσης υποδηλώνει μια στάση ζωής λίγο-πολύ συνειδητή (θέλω να πάω με τα νερά της κοινωνίας αλλά θέλω και τη ζωούλα μου και την κοινωνική μου ένταξη).

Οπωσδήποτε δεν θεωρώ την ενασχόληση με τους κώδικες της εμφάνισης ως επουσιώδη, αντίθετα θεωρώ ότι η αποκωδικοποίηση αυτών των κωδίκων μας δίνει ουσιώδεις πληροφορίες για τους ανθρώπους.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 2, 2013)

:laugh::twit: Να και μια εξαιρετική εμφάνιση για παρέλαση.


----------



## SBE (Nov 2, 2013)

Δεν ξέρω τι λέει ο Ελληγενής, αλλά πάντως μία φορά έχω πάει στο Μέγαρο Μουσικής να δω μπαλέτο, πριν κάτι Χριστούγεννα και παρατήρησα ότι αυτοί που κάθονταν στις ακριβές θέσεις δεν ήταν ανάλογα ντυμένοι. Μάτι έβγαζε ενας ευτραφής κύριος με τυρκουαζ έντονο πουλόβερ, ήταν ένα βουνό τυρκουάζ πολύ κοντά στη σκηνή. Και δεν ήταν ο μόνος. 

Αντίστοιχα στο Κόβεντ Γκάρντεν που έχω πάει πολλές φορές σε όπερες, μπαλέτα, πρόβες με κοινό κλπ στη πλατεία έχω δει από σμόκιν και βραδινή τουαλέτα μέχρι κουστούμι και περιποιημένο φόρεμα. Λιγότερο δεν έχω δει. Φυσικά όταν είσαι στις φτηνές θέσεις κοντά στο ταβάνι φοράς ό,τι θες. 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, αν ο γιατρός που θα ερχόταν να με εξετάσει ήταν ντυμένος σαν γιατρός του 19ου αιώνα θα τον έλεγα ίσως εκκεντρικό, ίσως όχι, ανάλογα με το πόσο θα έμοιαζε μεταμφιεσμένος ή όχι. 
Ο γιατρός τότε


Ο γιατρός του Ελληγενή


----------

